# Choppy, but fast vs Smooth, but slow solving, Which do you use



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Which do you think is better? To go fast and choppy or slow and smooth? I know the ultimate thing would be to be smooth and fast, but thats not possible for most of us so I am curious which of the two most people use.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 8, 2011)

smooth and slow. crucial when block building.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^True, it would be hard to look ahead, block build and go fast!


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 8, 2011)

Smooth and fast.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 8, 2011)

You could get good times with both through practice but if I had to take one I would take fast and choppy because it's not that hard to reduce pauses. But I try to have a mix of both.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 8, 2011)

How I think I solve: slow and smooth
How I actually solve: slow and choppy.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> How I think I solve: slow and smooth
> How I actually solve: slow and choppy.


 
lol, I know what you mean. I used to think that I was very smooth, but when I watch myself solve I realize how choppy I am.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Smooth and fast.


 
I'm pretty sure you aren't smooth _or_ fast, much less both, considering what your average is....

So that this post is actually worth something, I definitely use a mix in my solves. TBPH, some F2L cases I can't help but turn as fast as I can for, but other times I can be relatively smooth


----------



## tx789 (Jul 8, 2011)

When I turn slower my times are faster


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't smooth _or_ fast, much less both, considering what your average is....


 
Kinda harsh.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 8, 2011)

Slow solving is great to improve lookahead. What I like to do is sometimes I'll do slow solves with great lookahead, whereas other times I'll just turn really fast and have "meh" lookahead. When I do slow turning, I start off slow, then I do the last F2L pair, OLL, and PLL really fast.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 8, 2011)

I do a mix of both, though I consider "slower, but smooth" to be better until you get "fast, _and_ smooth" (which I'm quite far from, mind you).


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

During Cross and F2l I would say turn at a medium speed and in-between choppy and smooth. On the last f2l pair I end up turning as fast as I can then on OLL and PLL I en up turning slow an smooth because I am in fear that my LinYun will pop. I can't wait for my ZhanChi that gets here Monday.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

SO i have to also EMOLOVER, who are your avatar pics of? Because when i first saw it I thought you were a girl. I figure they are either just random "emo" girls considering your name or pics of your gf. Just curious.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 8, 2011)

I think I'm slow and choppy, but I prefer to be fast, smooth, AND consistent.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 8, 2011)

Smooth and sauce.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fast and choppy.


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> SO i have to also EMOLOVER, who are your avatar pics of? Because when i first saw it I thought you were a girl. I figure they are either just random "emo" girls considering your name or pics of your gf. Just curious.


 
It represents that fact that I am a girl in a guys body.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> It represents that fact that I am a girl in a guys body.


 
Gottcha, that has been puzzling me for a while. :0


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Gottcha, that has been puzzling me for a while. :0


 
Not joking bro. You should join my megaminx thread. Link is in my signature.

Never posted my average in my first post. It's 16-17.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

I will need to learn megaminx notation first, but sure. First I have to bring my 3x3 average down to where yours is before I move on to speed solving other puzzles though. I am determined to be sub 15 by the end of my first year. I average 18-19 right now.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 8, 2011)

Choppy and Slow 

Sporadic > Choppy


----------



## David1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> It represents that fact that I am a girl in a guys body.


 
WAIT...Really??


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 8, 2011)

Slow and smooth is better for lookahead.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2011)

I try to turn fast and smooth.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 8, 2011)

I sometimes do smooth for F2L, mostly in OH, but mostly chopping and fast. Would like to change that tho.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 8, 2011)

Definately slow and choppy. But just coming to realise due to my slow overall turnspeed I can at least be as fast as possible for me and retain lookahead, in summary:-

Slow and choppy working towards medium and choppy


----------



## JackJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Fast and choppy, some small instances of high tps.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 8, 2011)

David1994 said:


> WAIT...Really??


 
That got your attention


----------



## David1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> That got your attention


 
Yep


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

Slow and somewhat smooth. I can't turn fast >_>


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 15, 2011)

im chopppy, like faz and nakijima, your smooth, like harris chan.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 15, 2011)

I definitely solve fast and choppy, as that usually ends up being faster for me.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

I use choppy and fast, i tried smooth and slow but i couldn't get used to it, I'll work on making less pauses with lookahead


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes said:


> I try to turn fast and smooth.


This. I do terribly when my turning is choppy.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2011)

A while ago I was medium-slow and smooth, and it worked pretty nicely, although I couldn't really turn any faster. Then I got a little faster at turning, and a little less good at lookahead (from lack of practice)... so now I'm medium-fast and usually-smooth. I could probably save like a second from my average if I learned to be smooth again, but I kinda don't care enough.

But yeah, if you gotta choose one, I recommend slow and smooth (with practicing TPS on the side). Once you have that down you can slowly improve your turnspeed until you can turn at your near-max tps with no pauses. (And then I guess you just practice turnspeed a lot, because that's the only way up from there.)


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought I was going slow and smooth, then someone told me to go slower to get faster times, I tried it, then I got people telling me on the solve I tried to go slow, that my turn speed was faster... but that was my best solve at that competition, so I try to go slow still

I don't really know what I do, but I try to go slow and smooth


----------

